# Start planning for the R100



## GSPS ROCK (Sep 14, 2007)

Last year I had a blast at the R100 in Pocatello but I just found out that it will not be held in Idaho this year, so I will be planning on making the trip to Wyoming for this shoot. If you have not attended this you need to, if I need to post a few photos to get you excited I will.

My kids have been talking about since we drove out of the parking lot last year.

Mark the dates down and free up the weekend for a weekend of camping and a lot of shooting.

July 12 & 13

Let's see if we can't get a small group to camp together, my only request is the group go with a family atmosphere in mind.


----------



## Mountain Time (Sep 24, 2007)

Sounds like a plan to me. I just bought my wife a bow for our Anniversery and she is exiceted to get out and shoot. I like the idea of taking the family along.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

that sounds like a fun. could you post up some pic and more details.like price and so on. thanks.


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

Family atmosphere as in "normal family" or Robbins family?


----------



## GSPS ROCK (Sep 14, 2007)

Here are a few photos from the Pocatello R100 last year.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

Dear Rock,

You just made it impossible for me to not come. You also made me hate my life right now. Looking at those pictures is a lot nicer than looking out the window today. I love those pictures. Me and epek will set up camp at a safe distance, but we will see you on the course. 

Thank you,

Idiot


----------



## GSPS ROCK (Sep 14, 2007)

The time has come! A few days away and I can't wait!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

do you know where this will be held next year ?


----------



## Bow Mama (May 1, 2008)

GSPS ROCK said:


> The time has come! A few days away and I can't wait!


I want to go...where is this at? how do I get there? Cost? Can we go for just one day?


----------

